# Maastricht pano in hdr



## Vautrin (Jan 13, 2009)

C&C welcome.

Full resolution pic available here.


----------



## Lyncca (Jan 13, 2009)

That is really beautiful  It looks like it belongs on a Christmas card


----------



## Flower Child (Jan 13, 2009)

VERY nice. it has so much going on i could look at it for hours. the water has great color. the first thing i thought of when i saw it was that it looked like one of those photos they would make into jigsaw puzzles


----------

